# Lazy Afternoon



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Today after I fed the goats their dinner they settled on top of the rock, as usual. The sun is behind the trees at that time of day, so it is shady and there is a pleasant breeze. It makes for three very happy and comfy goats 8). Pace has that ledge on the rock always, even in the middle of the day in the hot sun, there he sits. Truly the king of the mountain lol. Shanti does not often lay down on the rock, but likes to stand and be the lookout. Sometimes he will cuddle up with Pace, but not often. Melino no longer fits on the front ledge to lie down (not that Pace would allow that, anyway) so he is always on the slant behind the other two. They are such creatures of habbit lol.

I was on the deck, behind a hill, so they didn't spot me at first. Here is part of their pen.










At first they were oblivious to my presence










Then Melino spotted me










Then Pace noticed me, too. Shanti thinks the rock is a good scratching spot.










Then he sees me as well, but none of them can be bothered much on such a fine, lazy day


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I always enjoy your pictures of the boys on their rock. Lucky goats.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics, thanks for posting them! Love that rock in the goat's yard, that looks like so much fun to play on (or take a nap).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man, wish I had a big rock like that! What lucky little goaties!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures.  Usually one of my goats spot me and then they all know because the one that spotted me screams. :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It just takes one to look at you and scream :roll: We get a huge stampede right toward us once they spot us!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, us too. I've learned to either be really quiet, tiptoe around, or just deal w/ the insanity! One thing I particularly hate is when you are trying to get grain into the grain bucket w/ about 12 goats swarming you! Our grain bucket is in a stall in the barn and there is no way to haul a big grain bag w/out someone noticing and "alerting the troops".


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: "alerting the troops" haha, yeah, no kidding!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They look content! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a super cool goat hang out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your boys always look so content....what mine would do with a hangout like that!


----------

